# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курс по БСП от "Учебного центра 1с"

## amitin78

Ищу курс по БСП (Библиотека стандартных подсистем). Знаю есть у Учебных центров 1с. Если есть от других тоже будет интересен. Предлагаю обмен. Могу и купить.

----------


## qwerty_3

Присоединяюсь к вопросу, курс называется Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП. Кто может поделиться? qwerty_3@mail.ru

----------


## kkomar

В лс мне отпиши, есть все курсы по 1С

----------

DiasA (06.04.2021)

----------


## irishka80

> В лс мне отпиши, есть все курсы по 1С


По БСП тоже есть?

----------


## kkomar

Да: от "1С", от "Специалиста"

----------


## irishka80

> Да: от "1С", от "Специалиста"


Напишите условия получения курса, и можно примеры. nixe19811981@list.ru

----------


## Skarty

И мне, пожалуйста, ssi_spb@mail.ru

----------


## acherey

И мне тоже achereyСОБАЧКАmail.ru

----------


## Rusfin01

И мне rusfin01@gmail.com

----------


## mixanik84

И мне можете прислать условия получения курса mixanik84@mail.ru

----------


## podkova

и мне epodkorytova@gmail.com спасибо

----------


## ddddreamer

Мне тоже нужны условия получения *duhovny85@mail.ru*.

----------


## dpagon

И мне интересно *m . kovalinsky @gmail.com*

----------


## bpir

и мне borisov123@list.ru

----------


## Розурия

И мне пожалуйста)) djet_lola@bk.ru

----------


## vasiliosa

Есть курс по БСП от Специалиста. Кого интересует пишите на kursy1cspec@gmail.com

----------


## dimadiza

> Да: от "1С", от "Специалиста"


Напишите условия получения курса, и если можно примеры. dimadizel@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Skr_An

Если еще раздают то присоединяюсь: skr_an@mail.ru

----------


## Danube

Господа, и я был бы вам крайне признателен... danube@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Kagraman

Нужен курс "65 кейсов по УТ 11", kagraman@gmail.com биг спс

----------


## Kagraman

И курсы по БПС, тоже пришлите на kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## has1

ищу курс по бсп, условия на почту 1cnik12345@gmail.com

----------


## maavmaav

Очень нужен курс по БСП напишите условия на почту maav@geprdnn.ru

----------


## Laew

ищу курс по бсп
Заранее спасибо!   yuriy.ahtohob@gmail.com

----------


## cooper30

и мне cooper30@mail.ru

----------


## DjDisco

есть желание получить курс по БСП. 
2066656@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## Zlobard

И мне пожалуйста.
allstars@tuta.io

----------


## General833

И мне - Golychenko@yandex.ru

----------


## Kagraman

kagraman@gmail.com и мне плз

----------


## pestuga

тема еще жива кто может поделиться курсами? lameruga10@yandex.ru

----------


## noffkj1

И мне пожалуйста.
noffkj@gmail.com

----------


## krolik123

Есть такой курс, обновленный от февраля 2018 на бсп 2.4. Пишите, договоримся) bubli.boom@mail.ru

----------


## HeadMade

и мне плиз headmade@tut.by

----------


## free-lancer

и мне formifi51@gmail.com

----------


## tost22

и мне плиз tost22@mail.ru

----------


## Antiirina

antiirina.aa@gmail.com ищу БСП 2.4

----------


## shevig

и мне пожалуйста it-otdel00@mail.ru

----------


## Andrew_vitebsk

Nickelback@tut.by ищу БСП 2.4

----------


## Maxvel82

и мне пожалуйста mnmnm@mail.ru

----------


## luksv

очень интересуюсь lsv.asu@mail.ru

----------


## Barak4

и со мной поделитесь пожалуйста, Ivan13Tank@yandex.ru

----------


## krolik123

Добрый день, есть курс по БСП от УЦ, обновленный от 2018 года БСП 2.4. Предлагаю за 10% от стоимости. Краткое ознакомление можно посмотреть Тут. Писать в лс или на почту slava53145@gmail.com

----------


## Barak4

> Добрый день, есть курс по БСП от УЦ, обновленный от 2018 года БСП 2.4. Предлагаю за 10% от стоимости. Краткое ознакомление можно посмотреть Тут. Писать в лс или на почту slava53145@gmail.com


День добрый,
по деньгам сколько стоит?

----------


## krolik123

> День добрый,
> по деньгам сколько стоит?


Ответил в ЛС

----------


## fil_and

и мне fil_and@list.ru

----------


## bpir

И мне

----------


## alfair

напишите цену z95jkuvl_uvd@mail.ru

----------


## guzai

и мне , плиз guzai@mail.ru

----------


## Dima8954

Есть курс 1с подготовка к эксперту Основной курс. Все видео и доп материалы. Интересуют курсы от УЦ по СКД, БСП, Эксплуататор, Основы клиент-серверного программирования, Разработка распределенных информационных систем и другие для разработчиков. golhsl@mail.ru

----------


## axit

Ищу курсы по ЕРП. В замен могу поделиться курсами по ЕРП, что у меня есть, либо другими видеокурсами.
В частности ищу курсы по ЕРП от http://edu.1c.ru
Так же ищу материалы по сдаче 1С:Специалист-консультант" по ЕРП
У кого что есть пишите в личку.

----------


## AlexiyI

Бсп_курс_напишите условия получения на почту alexiy1st@ya.ru плз

----------


## eldarovich

добрый день, если у кого есть курс БСП от учебного центра, напишите на eldarovich88@mail.ru

----------


## kumba_1982

Добрый день, как можно получить курс по БСП, напишите на kumba@nextmail.ru

----------


## fil_and

добрый день, если у кого есть курс БСП от учебного центра, напишите на fil_and@list.ru

----------


## zatoichi36

Доброго времени суток! интересует курс "1с Эксплуататор".  Могу так же поделиться "Ускорение и оптимизация 1с", СКД
буду очень признателен за помощь   harlamoff88@mail.ru

----------


## Almi_

Ребята, добрый день.
Поделитесь курсом по БСП от учебного центра №3 (если будет новый – то вообще огонь!) pavel-1c@mail.ru.
Спасибо.

----------


## spaceman

Добрый день, как можно получить курс по БСП, напишите на vadzub@rambler.ru

----------


## Xamele0n

Ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4
xamele0n88@mail.ru

----------


## rosomaha256

Добрый день, если у кого есть курс БСП от учебного центра, напишите на rosomahasoft@gmail.com
Есть курс kuharbogdan - Администратор 1С v1.6 - все модули, готов меняться

----------


## ОльгаМ73

Интересует курс по Бсп, Напишите условия получения на почту inv2708@mail.ru

----------


## andruVPA

Добрый день, ищу курс по БСП от учебного центра 1C, напишите условия получения на box_one@mail.ru

----------


## celebrin7

Ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4
xeg3712@yandex.ru

----------


## julietta_w

Ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4, напишите условия получения на ju_w@mail.ru

----------


## Арем

Добрый день, ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4, напишите условия получения на alul1@ya.ru

----------


## Dali

Ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4, iamdali@mail.ru

----------


## Neruo

Ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4, skvell95@gmail.com

----------


## PantherV

Добрый день! Будьте добры, скиньте пожалуйста курс "Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП", reat1973@mail.ru

----------


## Руслан_88

Здравствуйте! Ищу курсы Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения от УЦ №3.
В обмен есть: Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С ERP 2.4, Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3, Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД), Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С Предприятие 8.3, Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки, 1С Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат, Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3, Практические задачи уровня 1С Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.4 (2.2) и 1C ERP 2.4, Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C ERP 2.4, Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1CERP 2.4) – Базовый курс, УПП от А до Я, 1С Программист - Быстрый старт в профессию!, Администратор 1С v2.0. Почта awd_flash@mail.ru

----------


## patalgen

Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист по платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 кто автор курса и какого года ?

----------


## вутшер

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсом Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения от УЦ №3.

----------


## Tammuz

Добрый день 
Ищу курс по БСП от 1С 
miofik@gmail.com

----------

grigorec (30.05.2021)

----------


## Viktor2020

Добрый день
Ищу курс по БСП от 1С
drobovik70@mail.ru

----------


## Abacadabra

Ищу курс по БСП от 1С, условия в личку.

----------


## zh051yr

Ищу курс по БСП от 1С, условия в личку.

----------


## tu460dn

Ищу курс БСП  Андрей Габец УЦ№3, условия в личку

----------


## GTA33

> Ищу курс БСП  Андрей Габец УЦ№3


https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Rl?usp=sharing

Есть такой курс, не знаю насколько свежий.
Качайте, долго держать на диске не буду.
Курс вообще не плохой. Габец специфически подаёт материал,
но мне понравилось.

----------

Alexsander555 (09.03.2021), andyzaic (14.10.2020), arendaludena (18.09.2020), asdasddag (28.10.2020), darshi (27.04.2021), denis-s.b (09.12.2020), fil_and (13.08.2020), fineru (23.09.2020), ForesterDNS (11.12.2020), Griffon_rus (15.09.2020), grigorec (30.05.2021), ilizium (26.09.2020), IvanBag (24.12.2021), ivprov (23.12.2021), jestem (29.10.2020), kioto69 (03.12.2020), kolosov (09.08.2020), lobster00 (17.11.2020), Nakamichi19 (03.12.2020), Niknaimen (18.05.2021), n_ogl (07.02.2021), orloffnik (23.09.2020), Rutberg307 (03.12.2020), temniy3333 (03.12.2021), vital_dn (12.09.2020), windsurf (27.12.2021), wtf123 (03.11.2020), WyTT (07.04.2021), yuranxy (08.05.2021), Андрей_з_ (17.09.2020), Доджер26 (26.11.2020), Евстегней (06.05.2021), Мичман (11.09.2020), Шан (03.02.2021)

----------


## andyzaic

Ищу курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения БСП 2.4, avz_1c@mail.ru

----------


## andryscha1c

Есть обновленный актуальный данный курс со всеми лекциями, практикой и домашними заданиями. Кому надо - по условиям пишите в личку!

----------


## pvlunegov

В вашем архиве не читаются видео.

----------


## buxdmitry

Используем плеер ruffle. Все открывается!

----------

